# ACS >> RPL >> need help for completing ACS Project Report Form



## aravind m (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I have to complete my ACS Project Report Form to file under RPL. I really appreciate your help on this.

I - General queries ::

1) Do I need to get ACS Project Report Form attested along with the other supporting documents ?

2) I had downloaded ACS Project Report Form, there are no sections mentioned in it but at some places in the form they talk about sections 2, 3 & 4. Please tell me about these sections

3) Is 'Declaration of Authorship' needed for all sections individually or only one 'Declaration of Authorship' is sufficient for the entire ACS Project Report Form ?

II - Areas of Knowledge ::

1) 
a> What if I don't have any learning in one or many Units under an 'Area of Knowledge'
b> What if I don't have any learning in one or many Topics under a Units

2) What do I need to produce as an evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation

III - Declaration of Authorship ::

1) Are all points mandatory

2) 
 I have clearly indicated the presence of quoted or paraphrased material and referenced all sources.

a> Which material are they referring to ? Do we need to mention about our project related documents ? But I can't upload those documents as they are our company proprietary. 

 I have acknowledged appropriately any assistance I have received. 

b> I have not taken any assistance from any agent so what do I need to write.

 I agree to make available any electronic version of the work on request from the assessors should this be required in order to check for plagiarism.

c> Which work or documents are they referring to ?

regards


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

aravind m said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to complete my ACS Project Report Form to file under RPL. I really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> ...


Hi Aravind,

See my comments below:

I - General queries ::

1) Do I need to get ACS Project Report Form attested along with the other supporting documents ?

Arun: No you dont need to attest the Project Report as you are signing the 'Declaration of Authorship'

2) I had downloaded ACS Project Report Form, there are no sections mentioned in it but at some places in the form they talk about sections 2, 3 & 4. Please tell me about these sections

Arun: Not sure what you mean here. You may need to fill out all the available sections

3) Is 'Declaration of Authorship' needed for all sections individually or only one 'Declaration of Authorship' is sufficient for the entire ACS Project Report Form ?

Arun: It is better to have 'Declaration of Authorship' at the end of "Brief Summary of Projects" AND "Evidence of applying claimed knowledge" and 1 each at the end of 2 projects. So totally 3 'Declaration of Authorship' for the entire report.

II - Areas of Knowledge ::

1) 
a> What if I don't have any learning in one or many Units under an 'Area of Knowledge'
b> What if I don't have any learning in one or many Topics under a Units

Arun: You would have learned atleast one Area of knowledge and select it. If you dont have any learning, then RPL wont work 

2) What do I need to produce as an evidence of applying claimed knowledge to a working situation

Arun: Show case how you have utilized your gained knowledge in a real time project scenario. Eg: You suggested and introduced new concept and it worked and had big positive impact


III - Declaration of Authorship ::

1) Are all points mandatory

2) 
 I have clearly indicated the presence of quoted or paraphrased material and referenced all sources.

a> Which material are they referring to ? Do we need to mention about our project related documents ? But I can't upload those documents as they are our company proprietary. 

Arun: You dont need to upload any documents other than the Project Report itself. You can submit if they require any. Chances are very low.

 I have acknowledged appropriately any assistance I have received. 

b> I have not taken any assistance from any agent so what do I need to write.

 I agree to make available any electronic version of the work on request from the assessors should this be required in order to check for plagiarism.

c> Which work or documents are they referring to ?

Arun: Not sure. This would happen only if they find any plagiarism. If you have written your own stuffs in own phrases, you dont need to worry


----------



## kanwarbs (May 13, 2014)

*verifiable certified statements*

Any idea what need to be the format for "verifiable certified statements from your referees" and do these require to be notarized statements also.


----------



## syrehan (May 17, 2014)

please advice i just received an email form acs and they said 

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to an RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following 2 actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.

pl any one comments on this i have BBA (2yrs) and (MBA-MIS 2yrs) and around 10yrs of work exp i need to know can i claim points for education in eoi and can any one share project report form i need it urgently.


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

syrehan said:


> please advice i just received an email form acs and they said
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> 
> ...


Hi Dude, with RPL, ACS will deduct 6 years from your experience. So you can only claim for 4 yrs (3+yrs) only which will give you 5 points in experience.

As your education has very limited or no ICT content, I think you may need to get your education assessed with VETASSESS...

No one will share the project report as you may need to prepare it based on your personal experience and the assessing authority is very strict in reusing other's work!


----------

